# Wood chip question



## Alix (Apr 13, 2012)

OK all, I need to know if I'm hooped or not. 

I have two lovely bags of chips, one alder, one maple. They got saturated with water. I've got them drying out now in a tray, but I'm concerned that they won't be as flavorful now. 

Are they usable? Or will they be subpar now?


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2012)

S/B OK.  My concern is that if they were wet for long, they may have grown some mold and that could effect the flavor.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think so. They were under the eaves of the garage and when I came home I found them swimming. (Snow melted FAST) I think I got them in time. 

I hadn't considered the mold thing. That would NOT taste good. I'll inspect the chips pretty carefully.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 13, 2012)

Alix said:


> ...I'll inspect the chips pretty carefully.



I think your nose should tell you.  Even if the flavor was a bit diluted, some extra smoking time should make up for it.


----------



## Alix (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks Andy. I hate to toss them out. The bags were both nearly full.


----------

